# Why are there so few actual avian vets out there?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

its very frustrating cos it seems most vets don't see birds and the few of them that do usually are not actually certified avian specialists and the few certified avian specialists I could find are like 2-3 hour drive away (which is a HUGE stress for my budgie) and have over a month waiting list! Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is a problem for sure, even around a big city like Chicago where I am there are not many, whereas there are hundreds for cats and dogs. Vet schools also do not concentrate on birds so if someone wants to specialize they really need to pursue it from many sources. An avian practice also requires specialized instruments and supplies. Here is s link to a webinar that you may find interesting explaining what it takes to be an avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has provided you will excellent and important information. 

Take a look at the link below regarding traveling with your pet.
It may contain information that will help alleviate some of the stress for your birds.*
*Traveling by Car with your Budgie*


----------

